# Dog Show and Fun Day Exeter Devon 13th June 2010



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Start time 11am with judging commencing at 12 noon! Micro Chipping, Bouncy Castle, Face Painting and loads of stalls Fun and Games and a raffle. Stalls available to rent, and classes to sponsor in return for a 150 word write up on your business! Classes are £1 each PM me for a schedule/entry form. Gladstones Social Club, 1 Gladstones Rd Heavitree Exeter EX1 2EB (old maternity hospital site)


----------



## ilovecrossbreeds (May 9, 2010)

Hi there!
Do you need an entry form to enter the dog showing classes? If so could you email one to [email protected] please?


----------



## Cat Detective (May 18, 2009)

Feline Network will be there with a stall - better get baking lol


----------

